# Getting ready to drop the bomb...



## AtomicJim (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm 17, 18 in 9 days (Feb. 11th!) and I've been lifting for almost 2 years.  The last 4-5 monthes I've been off with nutrition and had a fatty bulk but broke some insane strength barriers I've had for almost all the time I've been lifting.  Now that I'm back in the game, most of my strength is, well, disipated and I want my definition back.  I'm about 168lbs probably around 13-14% bf and ready to get going again.
So here we go, cut time.  I've gotta look good for spring break (Starts April 6th) so heres the plan.


Carbs in morning and Postworkout only
Maintain Good macro's (still calculating)
drink .5 - .8oz per/lb of water a day
****NO BIG CHEATS/LIMIT CHEATS****
Refer to bullet #3
3 days lifting BFL style 3 days cardio
No drinking - Alcohol
Refer to bullet #3 - Again
Quit Smoking...
Learn more

*Workouts* 
BFL Style

Week 1
Day 1 - Upper Body
Day 2 - Cardio
Day 3 - Lower Body
Day 4 - Cardio
Day 5 - Upper Body
Day 6 - Cardio
Day 7 - Off

Week 2
Day 1 - Lower Body
Day 2 - Cardio
Day 3 - Upper Body
Day 4 - Cardio
Day 5 - Lower Body
Day 6 - Cardio
Day 7 - Off

Cals 1800-2000, I'll raise/lower depending on my energy.  


*Diet* 

*Meal 1 * 
Omelette:2 Whole eggs, 2 egg whites1/4th cup cheese 
2 pieces low carb wheat toast w/ no sugar jam

*Meal 2* 
Teriyaki Chicken salad w/ some sort of oil dressing (need idea's!)
-5oz chicken & 1-2 cups romain lettuce

*Meal 3* - Preworkout 
2 Scoops Ultra-size in 2c coffee & 1c water (until I get my redline)

*Meal 4* - Postworkout
3scoops ultrasize - 15mins after lifting - 30-45mins after cardio
+ 1tbsp dextrose on lifting days

*Meal 5* 
Chicken/Steak/Fish
Salad w/ basalmic vinegarette

*Meal 6* if needed - determined on hunger level/energy
1c cottage cheese 
maybe +1tbsp flax

Supps
Natures Way Ultra Multi-Vit (Has everything +more)
Ultrasize
100% optimum whey (cheap alternative when I need a quick meal)
AST R-ALA
Calcium
Redline (maybe later - need more reviews!)
Creatine before/after on lifting days only

Wish me luck!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2004)

AtomicJim,

Good luck !  where you going for spring break ? 

Gary


----------



## AtomicJim (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> AtomicJim,
> 
> Good luck !  where you going for spring break ?
> ...



Panama City, FL  
Its my senior HS trip so I better make it worthwhile  

*Updates*
30mins moderate cardio yesterday, last 3mins were quite high intensity.  I hit my cals around 1850 (according to fitday) so it was a good day.
Today I plan on lower body.  Probably going to go
5 sets squats (w/ warmup)
3 sets leg curl
3 sets leg extension
3 sets leg press maybe finish up w/ either a drop set of lunges or SLDL's


----------



## AtomicJim (Feb 17, 2004)

OMG!  My internets been down FOREVER.  To say the least I was so sick of it being down, I took a vacation to florida!  Well, not really, but I am on vacation and can finally post.  
Well heres and update.  I am at about 165lbs now, it has only been about 2 weeks but hey its progress.  Last wednesday was my last day on creatine because of vacation but I plan to go back on as soon as I get back to the freezing temperatures of michigan  
I have only been able to do cardio while away.  I stayed at the Best Western in beuno vista and their "fitness facility" was no more then 2 treadmills, an elliptical machine and a recumbant bike, oh yeah, and the db's that went up to a whopping 20lbs *enough ranting*

I've been doing 15-20min runs with brief breaks (not used to being so exhausted from the heat) and 20-30mins on the treadmill while I stayed at the hotel.  

As for the diet, its been hard.  I have maintainned 1800-2000 cals/day according to my estimates (hard to do when you eat out) but I do think i am somewhat close   

To end this entry, I am having a wonderful time in FL.  This trip was my 18th birthday present from my parents and we've gone to Epcot, The Magic Kingdom and Kennedy Space Center.  We're staying with my grandparents who also live in Michigan but come down here in the winter.  
Today was my day to sit in the sun and get tan but its not very sunny out and I am getting quite desperate and I might just goto a tanning bed our something - but ya never know how the weather might change


----------

